# Massey 4710 Sutdown



## FaC (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello,

I just purchased a Massey 4710 and have a question for anybody that owns this tractor. When I shutdown I set the brake and put the transmission in neutral before turning the key off. Right after I turn it off the operator presence light starts flashing and a buzzer sounds a steady tone. After about 10 seconds the park brake and the operator presence lights go out and the buzzer quits.

Is this normal?

Thanks in advance

Frank


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Frank I guess no one has a 4710, but I like the tractor. I would say that it's not "normal" but Massey can do some really strange things with their electrical systems so I wouldn't be surprised if it was normal.
Case in point...they have a relay that isolates the battery after a few minutes on some of the newer tractors. Seems like a service dept nightmare to work on, but I guess it's something (as a service tech) that you get used to....I struggled to understand the "why" behind that one other than the obvious (dead battery from amp draw) but it seemed like it was much to do about nothing....but I'm sure they thought it was, it costs additional $ to install that circuit. I have trouble understanding why yours would do that too.....good luck, Welcome to Haytalk as well....


----------



## Idaho Jade (Aug 3, 2011)

I just repeated that sequence in mine and no lights or alarm came on. I would wonder if either the seat switch or shuttle clutch switch is seeing an inaccurate position.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our 8160 the high range light stays on after the key is off till the pressure bleeds off the circuit.

Massey does do some strange things.

Our MF9690 the fan in the cab continues to run for x number of minutes after you shut it off, my guess is its to help to stop dust from entering the cab when you get out? Which is cute, unless the timer buggers up and the fan continues to run and drains the batteries. We learned if you shut all the heat and AC controls to off and the fan to off, it doesn't run after being shut off.


----------



## FaC (Jul 1, 2018)

All,

Thanks for this - I am going to have to buy the books and start chasing this.

Frank


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Frank, for the record, I don’t think I would lose any sleep over it....I certainly wouldn’t spend much time on it and very little capital. If it’s a current draw issue and dead batteries maybe, but a master switch at the battery is a simple and effective device. I have them on most of my tractors, kinda doubles as a theft preventive device as well....


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

my 4710 has never done that sounds like a seat switch possibly out of adjustment thats where i would start


----------



## FaC (Jul 1, 2018)

This is important - I now definitely know that the behavior is not normal. Thanks


----------



## FaC (Jul 1, 2018)

Coming back to update this - It turns out that the computer was not configured correctly. The tractor is shipped with a minimal configuration and the dealer is supposed to update the configuration during pre-delivery. Our guess is that the machine was never setup correctly. The dealer ended up going thru the entire PDI process and that fixed it.

It now shuts down clean.

Frank


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you for coming back now that the problem has been solved.


----------

